# Anyone care to guess:



## newbud (Jun 14, 2012)

I'm putting a little teaser out there although you guys are pretty sharp and don't really expect to fool anyone. You all know what kind of plant this is by the bud right? Just trying to add some fun however little it may be to you. By the way I didn't grow this. I picked it up from a local nursery the other day and just had to have the one in bud. He had others not in bud but the plant was also one of the bigger ones. I'm also surprised it's blooming for such a small size plant. Anyhow, enjoy.

















This one probably gives it away.


----------



## Shiva (Jun 14, 2012)

A besseae?


----------



## newbud (Jun 14, 2012)

Well Shiva - I guess nobody else wanted to play the game. It was rather stupid. But you're right. Got it Tues. in bud and it's already opening. Can't wait. Maybe when I get home from work tonight. Thanks for responding.


----------



## NYEric (Jun 14, 2012)

I'm kind of interested as to what local nursery has besseae in stock? 
Yay besseae!


----------



## likespaphs (Jun 14, 2012)

that's what i was gonna say too


----------



## newbud (Jun 14, 2012)

Peachstate Orchids in Woodstock, Ga. Their website is pretty crappy but it has their phone. I don't know if they ship or not. It's huge though. Lots and lots of orchids. He just got a shipment of kovachii species and hybrids too. Don't buy the PK's. unless you want a tiny seedling for $150. The hybrids were pretty pricey too. but the besseae I only paid $30 for in bud. Go figure.


----------



## newbud (Jun 15, 2012)

And today - I believe she's fully opened. 






Would you say I can expect another bloom?


----------



## Shiva (Jun 15, 2012)

I think she will open some more and yes you may get many flowers in succession. Very pretty flower by the way.


----------



## newbud (Jun 15, 2012)

Thank you Shiva. I love this plant a lot and couldn't wait to get one. The stars were aligned that day. Now if I can find the PK under the same circumstances life would be perfect.


----------



## SlipperFan (Jun 15, 2012)

newbud said:


> Thank you Shiva. I love this plant a lot and couldn't wait to get one. The stars were aligned that day. Now if I can find the PK under the same circumstances life would be perfect.


Never perfect. There will always be one more you'll want to get.:evil:


----------



## NYEric (Jun 15, 2012)

besseae and kovachii are not common for even orchid nurseries to have in stock.


----------



## Ozpaph (Jun 16, 2012)

very nice flower. well done


----------



## newbud (Jun 16, 2012)

LOL absolutely Dot. I feel a kindred spirit here.


----------



## The Mutant (Jun 16, 2012)

Very VERY nice. I love the intense colour and the shape. :smitten:


----------



## newbud (Jun 16, 2012)

Here's today's update:
Without flash






With flash


----------



## SlipperFan (Jun 16, 2012)

I suspect the color is truer without flash.


----------



## newbud (Jun 21, 2012)

*What the he** happened to my ....*

....my baby Besseae? How can it go from this:





to this:






One minute I was admiring my bloom and the next thing I know it's missing something. Is this normal?


----------



## Shiva (Jun 21, 2012)

Yes! You could say this is an allegory for life itself. One minute you're perfectly healthy and the next, you sick like hell or dead.
Still, your phrag will llive on with more buds and flowers to come in the next few days.


----------



## SlipperFan (Jun 21, 2012)

This is the way of Phrags. Is this your first Phrag?


----------



## newbud (Jun 21, 2012)

Yes, I've had Paph. in fact my F.C. Puddle looks like the day it bloomed 3 weeks ago, but this was my first Phrag. There is another bud right behind it if it don't blast from the heat today.


----------



## SlipperFan (Jun 21, 2012)

Paph flowers are more like regular orchids, in that they tend to look like they are dying before they drop off. Phrags, on the other hand, usually look perfectly fine when they drop. The good thing is that there is usually at least one more bud coming along or about to open.


----------



## John M (Jun 22, 2012)

That's a beautiful besseae and you got it at a great price! Regarding the way perfect looking flowers drop off suddenly at the end of their life: Over the years, I've heard of a few instances where family members are accused of knocking the flower off a Phrag plant; sometimes, creating quite an argument. For this reason, whenever I realize that a person buying a Phrag from me is a first time Phrag owner, I warn them of this trait. Now that the flower has dropped, that small bud will swell up quite quickly and open up very soon. My mature besseaes tend to have 9 to 12 flowers, opening one at a time in succession, per stem; not counting the flowers on the side branches. So, you've got a lot of enjoyment yet to come from your plant.


----------



## Clark (Jun 22, 2012)

Mine fall off when I go and get the camera.
Nice purchase.


----------



## John M (Jun 22, 2012)

Clark said:


> Mine fall off when I go and get the camera.



LOL! I remember how Joe Kunisch of Bloomfield Orchids (N.Y.), was so lucky at the Toronto show, many years ago. He put in a display of nice plants with the best one being a huge specimen Phrag. Jason Fischer (or it might have been a Mem. Dick Clements). Anyway, it had multiple stems with multiple side braches and all had multiple flowers on them. It was a grand sight! The plant was pulled for judging and it was awarded. All went well with the pointing and photography......and as the plant was being placed back into Joe's display, about half the perfect flowers just fell off! Had that happened just 1 or 2 hours earlier, it probably wouldn't have been awarded!


----------



## newbud (Jun 23, 2012)

Since it fell off I took it apart and found the pollen but it was all brown so I figured it was dead. Wouldn't the pollen be colorful if it was still good? Same with my F.C.Puddle which is still on the stalk. I guess there's a small window of time to pollinate Phrags and Paphs. I still had a hard time finding the opening on the stigma where the pollen goes even after looking at the tutorial from Troy. But since the pollen was brown I guess it won't take anyhow. Thanks


----------

